
The Olympics Are Turning Rio into a Military State - lucastx
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-olympics-are-turning-rio-into-a-military-state
======
ktamura
>But if you ask the city's protesters, high school students and favela
residents, “safety, peace, celebration and joy” are the last thing on their
minds. There is little appetite for the Olympics, as seen in signs at occupied
schools and community organizing in favelas in response to forced removals to
make way for Olympics facilities. Police have increased violent armed raids in
the favelas. Anti-impeachment activists have been met with pepper spray and
arrests.

Olympic games don't bring sustainable prosperity and economic benefits,
especially for the poor -and the poor knows it. As someone born in Tokyo, I am
somewhat concerned about 2020 as well. Sure, Japan is not Brazil and Tokyo has
no favelas. However, economic inequality is creeping up in Japan, the
anticipation for the Olympics is driving rent and property prices, and most
construction projects for the games will probably prove to be a waste of time
and resources.

I have nothing against the Olympic Games. I think it's one of the most
inspiring, unifying events that we have in a rapidly divided world. That said,
the pros must be weighed carefully against the cons, and I am not very sure if
it was a good idea for Rio in 2016 or Tokyo in 2020.

